# Combination 4-Way and two 3-Way Switches



## cowtown (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello all, 

I do handyman work which sometimes requires light electrical. 
This particular request has me a bit confused. 

Customer has two 3-way switches for their kitchen lights, they want to add another switch at the entrance from the garage. The floor below, which is the basement is unfinished so I should be able to fish wire as needed.

Do I have to run a 3-wire from both 3-way swithces to the new 4-way switch? Suggestions for best way to wire this with the least amount of fishing wire?

Thanks

Charlie


----------



## RowdyRed94 (Jan 23, 2006)

No. You can just pull from either 3-way box and rearrange the switch locations. Here's a great tool:

http://www.selfhelpandmore.com/switchoutlet/4way/index.htm


----------



## cowtown (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Rowdy.


----------

